# Suchbild



## Schwammerl (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

meine Schwester Evi hat mir heute ein Suchbild geschickt.
Schaut euch das mal an, ich bin gespannt ob einer entdeckt was sich da versteckt hat.  

 


Viel Spaß und Servus,
Manfred


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo Manfred,

ein Schwan...


----------



## Jürgen W (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Tippe auf Schmetterling


----------



## Horst T. (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Eine Schnecke von unten.....


----------



## robsig12 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Ich würde auch auf den Schwan tippen


----------



## Inken (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo Manfred!

Auch für mich sieht es nach einem Schwan aus! 

Was gibt es denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo,

ich würde doch eher auf eine Hausgans tippen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Plätscher (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Ganz klar, das ist eine Seerosenblüte


----------



## tattoo_hh (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

nix schwan, nur ne olle ganz ;-)


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

"Hausgans, olle Ganz"

Ihr denkt auch immer nur ans Essen


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Essen ? 
Wo ?


----------



## robsig12 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Es könnte sich aber wirklich nur um eine Seerose handeln


----------



## sushi (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

also ich tippe auch auf ne ganse gans  

also zumindest mal der hals mit kopf

grüße
TOM


----------



## Elfriede (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Meiner Meinung nach versteckt sich lediglich ein etwas beschädigtes Blütenblatt der Seerose hinter den gesunden Blättern der Blüte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Schwammerl (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo Ihr,

hmm, eigentlich hab ich auch auf nen Schwan getippt, aber eine Gans könnts schon auch sein. Ist halt unromantischer... 

Aber ist doch nett wie ein Blatt so welken kann dass es zu einen Schwan mutiert. 


Servus,
Manfred


----------



## Jürgen W (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo Manfred Spann uns nicht so auf die Folter 
sag schon ist es was zum Essen oder was anderes?


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Hallo,

also essen kann man sowohl Gänse als auch Schwäne ...


----------



## matzeed7 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Also wie bei solchen Tests üblich liegt Ihr alles Faslch, es ist ganz klar ein
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaninchen


----------



## matzeed7 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

so hier das Beweisbild!


----------



## Suse (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Kuck Wuzzel,
also doch was zu Essen.
Kriegt Heiko bestimmt ne prima Soße zu hin...


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Kaninchen wär auch ok, nur etwas gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer, Rosenpaprika, für den Bratenfond etwas Weißwein, etwas Quittengelee oder etwas Honig.  Lecker ! 

Wolf


----------



## Schwammerl (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Suchbild*

Nö nö, dann lieber sauer eingelegte Seerosenstängel!

Servus
Manfred


----------

